# little man eating plants



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok got it working I think. So here i made this first guy from stuff I already had around the house foil, toothpicks, coathanger etc. I had all the clay and paints too. I went to dollar tree and found the dollar leaves foam and mini pots (2"-3" tall)












This is celluclay and Paperclay my favorite things! I use them all the time.















I formed the head out of foil. It looked kind of like a baby alligator head. You could also use foam eggs cut them in half. I used them on a couple I did later.
I liked the free form of the foil better though.












I covered the upper and lower jaws in celluclay let it dry. Then went over in paper clay to smooth it out.












I cut the coat hanger and shaped it the way I wanted.













Covered that in foil and flattened the end out in the shape of a tongue












Then celluclay












Hot glued the jaws on the stem/toungue











I connected them and filled in the gaps with paperclay.









with the paperclay I also added details like lips and gums, covered the tongue, and made holes in the gums for the teeth to rest with a toothpick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

How cute is that!!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Love your blog Mizerella! Thanks for sharing the How-to! *


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Too cool! Where do you get this femo, or celluclay? The only craft store I can think of that might carry it in the city is Michaels I'm currently searching there online store for it.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmm I found this Sculpey stuff. It's an oven bake clay. Comes in like 40+ colours or something. I just don't know what I would make out of the stuff!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I get them both at michaels in the clay section. They are both air dry and really great products. The Celluclay comes in a big bag for around 25 dollars (good time for coupon). It comes gray and white ( color doesn't matter to me) and you just add water until it feels like mushy paper pulp clay. It air dries very hard but still light weight. Its great for a strong foundation.

The Creative Paper Clay comes in a small package around 7 dollars. I just can not say how much I love it! It's great for details . It air dries super light weight, Not quite as tough as celluclay that's why I don't use for structure as much. But for a smooth surface and details it rocks!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Sculpy or Femo are good I don't use it as much. 

Since it's oven bake though, no styro-foam egg head. Pretty sure
styro-foam gives off toxic fumes if you bake it. But foil is fine.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha ha that's cool.. Great Idea


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I panted the head completely (not the stem yet) Then cut the leaves off of the stems and glued them on with hot glue.












blended the leaves into the stem with paperclay












I sealed the whole thing. On the inside of the mouth and lips I used several coats of a high gloss varnish to give it a wet look.











I made a few variations. 
For this little hotty I used a styro-foam egg for the head, sculpy for the teeth, and flower petals instead of leaves around her head. 
She also got fuller sexier lips.










Scary










You can also paint the leaves. I added yellow to these to tie the colors in.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is for the scorpion orchid my other lethal plant.


I used floral wire and creative paperclay to make my tail. I would just roll it up and push it down in sections.








Paperclay is so light that its is ideal for this delicate flower



I curved it and defined the sections.










For the stinger I rolled some of the clay into a little ball









Then gently rolling on one side i formed the point.

















let it dry and then used hot glue to secure any loose sections that didn't stick









Curved the stem on my flower and attached the tail really secure with a good amount of hot glue.









I clipped these little pieces off another fake plant and curled them with needle nose pliers . 
They are just wired fake plant stems but they had these perfect little claw like tips.










I glued those on the front and brushed on black paint with a little brown highlights on the tail and claws. i also painted in the center of the flower and over all the glue connections. I even lightly pulled the black into the petals to make it look like it was one piece. 









This was made with a cheap dollar store orchid, but I may try another using a really nice silk orchid instead.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

that is awsome great job


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Love the scorpion plant very original!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Your plants are so much cooler than mine! I used the styrofoam egg & was bummed that I didn't know how to make that smooth stem look. Thank you for showing the wonders of celluclay & paperclay! I'd heard of them but never tried them. 
I think I need to do some updates !!!!!

And I'll say again how awesome the scorpion plant is ! Thanks Miz !!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the compliments. 

There is probably a million ways you could do these really. I may make a really big Audry II eventually, but I think i am done with foliage for now aside from a couple things I had already started. 
Thanks again


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Your plants look totally scary, Miz. Fantastic work!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Very Cool... I wanna make one now!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work Mizerella!!! Totally cool!!!


----------



## Joe2x4 (Aug 25, 2010)

that is really coo,l i like the originality of the Scorpion tails! very bery cool. i think i am going to try to build one 3 or 4 foot tall!! if i do finish it i will be sure to send or post pictures!


----------

